# Fort Pickens



## mwhite726 (Nov 21, 2017)

I live in Slidell Louisiana but will be at Fort Pickens starting on the 4th of December if they open as scheduled. Any idea if the flounder are running? 


:thumbsup:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

yes they have started been able to pickup some nice ones gigging


----------

